
Detecting spam just from HTTP headers - Anon84
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2008/11/detecting-spam-just-from-http-headers.html
======
fbbwsa
I'm going to do the thing that makes it seem like I'm a suckup, but I'm
unaffiliated with YC:

PG mentions this in his articles about Bayesian Spam filtering. Seems pretty
compelling.

